# kernel panic on detaching flash sticks/players



## varnie (Jan 27, 2009)

good day~

it seems FBSD 7.1 RELEASE has the same problem with detaching flash sticks being not unmounted. in any case i've got kernel panic during detaching my iRiver flash mp3 player (which is recognized by FBSD as /dev/da0) today.

any suggestions? thanks.


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 27, 2009)

This is a known bug, and I believe the funding is being provided by the FreeBSD Foundation for the fix.

http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/project announcements.shtml#Edward


----------



## marius (Jan 27, 2009)

My suggestion is to unmount whatever you mount, before you unplug it


----------



## trev (Jan 28, 2009)

marius said:
			
		

> My suggestion is to unmount whatever you mount, before you unplug it



I could do this between 4 and 6 times before the system panics anyway (FreeBSD 7.0-STABLE, amd64; haven't tried it on 7.1_STABLE yet).


----------

